# This is insane to me.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.basstackledepot.com/BTD528.html

Can you believe that there is a swim bait for sale for this much money? What could be so good about it and what kind of words would come out of your mouth if you were to break it off?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

That same company makes a lure called the real deal. They aren't in production yet, but a sample of the finished product sold on ebay last month for over $1,000.

This link goes to their home page. The $1,000 lure is the one with the multiple pictures on the main page. And your eyes aren't playing tricks on you...the mouth really opens and closes.
http://www.316lurecompany.com/


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder how they would do behind a boat trolling? They look like they would catch some fish to me! I joke about jumping in after a 15 lucky craft (I wouldn't) but if a fish took a 250-1000 lure you would see this fat boy go for a swim for sure!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

This is more than insane. I remember when a $5 rapala was the most expensive lure and the horrible feeling that followed after losing one. Then after I got over the shock of $12 lucky crafts, I bought a few and know too well that sinking feeling of losing one of those :evil: (almost every trip to strawberry). Now lucky crafts are $15-16 and it is tougher forking out the green for them. But $250 . . . $1000. I would rather take time off to work than be forced to work to pay for one lure. Freakin insane is right!

I want to know what these people do for a living to be able to both fish a lot and afford stuff like this!! :twisted:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When other lures catch fish, what's the point?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Some people just have too much money, I ran across a post about some butt plug and jaws on a pillow.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Its simply a rich mans lure. If I was a millionaire making a rich income off interest alone I would buy a few but its simply for people that wipe their butt with 100 dollar bills


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's disgusting, isn't it?

Nonetheless, I like the pics on their website. I especially like the pic of the LMB that had one stuck sideways in its gills.

Paying $15.00 for a lure is something I already fear getting used to.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate to tell you but we dont just use these for LMB, they are very effective for LARGE Brown Trout in the Fall! When you fish these lures you put in alot of hours on the water without catching fish but when you do hook up its a fish thats 7lbs or better. Takes alot of patience.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wait a minute...So what you're saying is that you've actually paid ridiculous sums of money for one of those lures? Which one? The $1000 or the $250?

Either way, that's insane! 

...But it is nice to hear a first hand review. :lol: 

I'd crap my pants if I broke one of those off.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

If these become popular, Im going to get into scuba diving and get an underwater metal detector


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

I have only fished with the $25.00 and $35.00 dollar models. I have never lost one yet but i fish it with 25lb line.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

DANG IT!

I now know the sour taste that is left in one's mouth after losing a Lucky Craft. :x 

At least I got a good fish out of it today before I lost it.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

LOAH- my sincerest condolences on your loss.

You will experience all or some of these feelings:
Denial: "It's not lost... I can still get it back."
Anger: "**** you rapalahunter... **** you river... **** you fishing!"
Bargaining: "You should have taken me... not the lure."
Depression: "I'll never fish again... it's just not worth the pain."
Acceptance: "It's gone. I can move on. I'll try the ghost minnow this time"

When you're ready to talk about it you can pm me. I'm there for you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl:



rapalahunter said:


> Denial: "It's not lost... I can still get it back."
> Anger: "**** you rapalahunter... **** you river... **** you fishing!"
> Acceptance: "It's gone. I can move on. I'll try the ghost minnow this time"


Those two were dead on. :lol:

I shouldn't have been fishing it without my waders on. I knew the general area where I got snagged up, but I couldn't see it from the bank.

If anyone spots it under the Murdock Dam, it's yours.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy Expensive! Yikes! :shock:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not usually one to bring down expensive equipment, and in a lot of cases the more money means higher performance but, a swimbait is a swimbait. I doubt your bass or trout is gonna pull out his bifocals and notice that this bait has a hinged jaw and all those little dumb bells and whistles on it. Swimbaits are a tuned up reaction bait, the idea is that they have to react to the bait before it swims away to safety, correct? A good jointed rapala or an Allan Cole is going to the same thing, at about 1/10 of the cost. It's about realistic motion and color patterns. If the fish has time to inspect the handpainted scales and bubbles coming out of your swimbait, you're not fishing it right. A topwater may be a little different story though. On a sidenote it does feel like a kick to the groin area when you lose any hard bait, 4 dollars or 40, it sucks!


----------

